# Motherboard gesucht mit ISA Slot



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

wir haben noch einen Rechner mit einer ISA (wirklich ISA, das ding mit dem breiten,schwarzen Slot) darin steckt eine Profibus multislave karte für Anlagensimulation (Winmod). Solangsam macht der rechner mucken.

Also ich such ein Motherboard (bitte keine 486er kiste so ein bisschen power solt er schon haben) mit mind 1 ISA Slot und einem vernünftigen Prozessor.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Astralavista (6 August 2009)

Ich glaub sowas hab ich noch privat im Keller liegen!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2009)

z.B. hier und hier und hier


----------



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

Was ist es den für ein board / Prozessor ?

Ich hab vergessen den Prozessor des alten anzugeben : 600Mhz

das neue sollte schon ein bisschen mehr haben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2009)

Meinst du Astralavistas Keller oder meine Links? Bei den Links kann i.d.R. der Prozessor variiert werden. P4 mit 3.0 GHz ist auch möglich (und noch mehr bis Core2 Duo, also normalerwiese genügend Power).
Welche Leistung schwebt Dir vor? Welcher Speicher?


----------



## Waelder (6 August 2009)

den keller PC sorry hat sich überschnitten *ROFL*


----------



## JesperMP (6 August 2009)

Aufpassen mit Platine die zu schnell sind !
Alte ISA Karten können Probleme haben wenn der Frontside Bus (FSB) wesentlich schneller ist als der alte Karte.
Z.B. der Allen Bradley Karte KTX magt es nicht mit ein alzu schnelles Mobo.


----------



## Matthias1958 (7 August 2009)

Wenn dir ein Pentium3 mit 900 MHz reicht dann liegt bei mir noch ein Board rum. Das hat bis anfang des Jahres bei uns den Server gespielt. Wurde also funktionstüchtig ausgebaut.


----------

